# Your Largest Template?



## alanbuchanan (May 6, 2014)

The largest template I use is ordinarily 16 tracks (excluding audio tracks). I simply find it the most functional option to decide on the few instruments I will be needing before working on something. Working in this way has also taught me how to limit parts to one track than, for example, loading more instances and potentially waste space - without a compromise in musical functionality or quality.

I have seen several software tutorials now that showcase incredibly large templates of 50 or so tracks, and another instance of using 500+ tracks. I can see why this would be useful, for example using one track per articulation, or perhaps even legato style. But it is a concept that is pretty new and amazing to me.

How many tracks does your largest template use, and why do you use it?


----------



## Jem7 (May 6, 2014)

I think I have around 600 tracks including audios and such. I don't have any smaller template.
Why do I have many tracks? Because everytime I load an instrument it takes time. Name it, adjust the outputs, sends...etc. I just want to write music right away.


----------



## Firstfewbars (May 6, 2014)

My template is almost 500 tracks on a single Mac.
32 track LASS
8 track pianos
Almost everything from Albion 1,2 and 3 in Kontakt surround mode
(3 mick positions. Close=C, Tree=LR, Ambience=LsRs)
VSL, Heavyocity, HybridTwo, Zebra etc.

I need to have a large template because I write filmmusic.
If I copy some regions from one song and paste it in a another the regions will perfectly match the instruments in the tracks. That´s why I have a large template.
It would be to time consuming otherwise.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2014)

My current template is "only" 257 tracks. But spread over 8 computers. A lot of tracks are multiple samples layered together. I can see how if you used multiple mic positions (I don't) you could easily get up over 500.


----------



## Generdyn (May 6, 2014)

Same boat is you Rory! I pretty much start from scratch with every project.


----------



## Simplesly (May 6, 2014)

136 tracks. I have the whole VSL orchestra (loaded in VE) in score order with typical orchestral part structure, each track is key switched for all common articulations. A couple tracks in each section are "open" so I can load more uncommon instruments if needed. Im not the type to have every member of the flute family loaded, for example, because im just not using that stuff that often, And Logic's library makes it easy to load saved channel strip settings. They're prenamed and ready to go, and load within milliseconds off my ssds.

The rest of my tracks are stuff like omnisphere, rmx, trillian, damage etc. All of the spectrasonics stuff is left open, as I find I don't always have 'goto' patches in these. Everything is pre-routed and bussed to reverbs so I never have to worry about it.


----------



## XT26 (May 6, 2014)

Round the 300-350 mark depending on which template.

I run one slave that has all the orchestral stuff - approx 48gb loaded into RAM, synths I call up as I need them into logic as I am always tinkering with sounds to suit each project.
I also run my drum kits and bass gt in VEpro on my master daw as I have those sounds pretty set.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Firstfewbars (May 6, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue May 06 said:


> My current template is "only" 257 tracks. But spread over 8 computers. A lot of tracks are multiple samples layered together. I can see how if you used multiple mic positions (I don't) you could easily get up over 500.



There´s no extra tracks because I´m running Albion in surround.
The extra mic positions are routed inside Kontakt, on a surround software instrument track in Logic.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

IMHO, talking about how many tracks you use in a template is kind of useless unless it is accompanied by an example of good sounding work you have produced with it.

Just saying


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:


> IMHO, talking about how many tracks you use in a template is kind of useless unless it is accompanied by an example of good sounding work you have produced with it.
> 
> Just saying



What you need to qualify in order to discuss sample management? In this case then, the speed of which you produced said track would also be pertinent.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue May 06 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, talking about how many tracks you use in a template is kind of useless unless it is accompanied by an example of good sounding work you have produced with it.
> ...



My point is if that someone says "I use 256 tracks" and shows a great sounding piece of music, while that does not mean that 256 are definitely necessary, at least it makes an argument for it. Where on the other hand is someone says they only use 25 tracks and then present a piece of music that sounds crappy, it makes it hard to take the recommendation seriously until someone else shows a piece of music with 25 tracks that sounds good.

And yes, time to produce it is a factor as well.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2014)

Yes, regarding speed the reverse could easily be true as well. I.e. someone with a 16-track template makes a killer track in 1/2 a day whereas someone with 256 tracks spends too much time fooling around with all those tracks and it takes them 2 days.

But quality is subjective and everyone works completely differently, so it can't be as simple as a formula (time it takes) / (amount of tracks in template) x (quality of work) = the ideal template. I see this thread more about discussing managing samples and templates.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue May 06 said:


> Yes, regarding speed the reverse could easily be true as well. I.e. someone with a 16-track template makes a killer track in 1/2 a day whereas someone with 256 tracks spends too much time fooling around with all those tracks and it takes them 2 days.
> 
> But quality is subjective and everyone works completely differently, so it can't be as simple as a formula (time it takes) / (amount of tracks in template) x (quality of work) = the ideal template. I see this thread more about discussing managing samples and templates.



Understood and agreed but it still comes back to my most often repeated query: why oh why would anyone take seriously _anyone's_ opinion without hearing good work from them?

Now e.g. I have a couple of very large templates that I don't usually use. The one I use most has 42 tracks, but that is a deceptive figure, because I use Logic Pro with the Ski Switcher so I don't split out articulations. If I did, it would be app. 2 1/2-3x that.

Now I can tell you if you go to my website, to the Listen page and play a cue called "Diabolique" you will hear a cue I did in a reasonable amount of time (I don't remember how much) with that number of tracks. Based on what you think of it you can reach some positive or negative conclusions on what can be done with that number of tracks, mitigated by whatever you decide my skill levels are or are not.

Without that, it seems to me, it is just words written on a page devoid of any meaningful context.

I'm sorry, I will never understand it.


----------



## Conor (May 6, 2014)

If you go to my website and click on "DiscoTech (2010)," you can hear several tracks I created in Logic on a first-gen Mac Pro.

On the other hand, if you go to my YouTube channel and click on "Weekend Track #5 - Tiny Tails!", you can hear a piece I wrote after having a bacon & egg sandwich for breakfast.

Based on what you think of those tracks, and your perception of my musical skill or lack thereof, you can reach some positive or negative conclusions on how many Mac Pros and/or bacon & egg sandwiches you should eat.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

CobraTrumpet @ Tue May 06 said:


> If you go to my website and click on "DiscoTech (2010)," you can hear several tracks I created in Logic on a first-gen Mac Pro.
> 
> On the other hand, if you go to my YouTube channel and click on "Weekend Track #5 - Tiny Tails!", you can hear a piece I wrote after having a bacon & egg sandwich for breakfast.
> 
> Based on what you think of those tracks, you can reach some positive or negative conclusions on how many Mac Pros and/or bacon & egg sandwiches you should eat.



Look up "sophistry" in the dictionary.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2014)

My template is 642 tracks. I have two comps. Main with Cubase, and a slave. Running VE Pro, which has been a godsend. 

Both are W7 Ult 64-bit; No SSDs. The main comp is an i7 4820k 3.7 Ghz quad core with a 10MB cache (the cache is one of the keys) and 40GB of DDR3 PC3-10600 RAM. The slave is a core2 duo 3.00 Ghz with 8GB of RAM, which is just there for some overflow. 

Most instruments on my main comp are inside of Cubase; I have some inside of VE Pro (running on my main comp), but that's b/c I do a lot of EQ work, and I am limited as to how many instances of the Sonalksis EQ I can have inside of Cubase. Too many, and my ASIO usage goes haywire. So I have some stuff in VE Pro locally, and add some EQ there which doesn't affect the ASIO usage. I run my soundcard at 768 - I can't go any lower otherwise I get clicks and pops. 

Cheers.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue May 06 said:


> My template is 642 tracks. I have two comps. Main with Cubase, and a slave. Running VE Pro, which has been a godsend.
> 
> Both are W7 Ult 64-bit; No SSDs. The main comp is an i7 4820k 3.7 Ghz quad core with a 10MB cache (the cache is one of the keys) and 40GB of DDR3 PC3-10600 RAM. The slave is a core2 duo 3.00 Ghz with 8GB of RAM, which is just there for some overflow.
> 
> ...



So Jeff, NOT challenging you, just curious. If i go to your website I am not finding any audio examples of your work. Where can I hear something done with 642 tracks?


----------



## Conor (May 6, 2014)

Jay, I wonder if you're talking about the number of tracks actually used in the piece, whereas everyone else is talking about the total number of tracks loaded into the template. Purely an issue of workflow & technical limitations (how to switch articulations quickly, how much you can fit into RAM, etc.)

I personally prefer the keyswitch workflow (facilitated by Cubase expression maps), but my understanding of the "every articulation on its own track" workflow is that 90% of those tracks won't actually be used on a given piece...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

CobraTrumpet @ Tue May 06 said:


> Jay, I wonder if you're talking about the number of tracks actually used in the piece, whereas everyone else is talking about the total number of tracks loaded into the template.
> 
> I personally prefer the keyswitch workflow (facilitated by Cubase expression maps), but my understanding of the "every articulation on its own track" workflow is that 90% of those tracks won't actually be used on a given piece...



Yes, and I am not doing this to be argumentative. I spent a lot of time creating huge templates that I hardly ever use. Eventually I slimmed them down to create others that are more of what I actually need.

My guess is that is true of a lot of folks here so I just want to hear pieces done that actually are _using_ those massive amounts of tracks.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:


> I am not doing this to be argumentative.



Well, that's different.

What do you mean you are not finding any audio examples if you go to my site?

And no - no track I have ever written has 642 tracks of MIDI and/or audio. My template has 642 tracks available - that doesn't mean that I _use all of them._


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue May 06 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not doing this to be argumentative.
> ...



Ah, sorry, I see that they are in the Portfolio tab. So once again, why have a template with 642 tracks i you never actually use 642 tracks?


----------



## Maestro77 (May 6, 2014)

I've built a few templates of orchestral "core" instrumentation with each articulation on its own track: one template for Spitfire, one for the Cineorchestra, one for ProjectSAM and one blended "best of." They're all around 150-175 tracks. Of course I never use all 175 tracks at once, but they're there so I don't have to search and load while writing. If I ever need anything above and beyond traditional orchestra (electronic, hybrid, ethnic, etc), I add tracks as needed.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

Maestro77 @ Tue May 06 said:


> I've built a few templates of orchestral "core" instrumentation with each articulation on its own track: one template for Spitfire, one for the Cineorchestra, one for ProjectSAM and one blended "best of." They're all around 150-175 tracks. Of course I never use all 175 tracks at once, but they're there so I don't have to search and load while writing. If I ever need anything above and beyond traditional orchestra (electronic, hybrid, ethnic, etc), I add tracks as needed.



I see. For me, having too many things that I will not actually use loaded up gets distracting. I use Logic Pro X's new folder stacks, which helps, and of course I can hide/unhide tracks, but I have largely moved on from "everything but the kitchen sink" templates to more realistically targeted ones.

But horses for courses.


----------



## Conor (May 6, 2014)

Don't you have articulations loaded that you don't use, Jay? Same thing, you (and I) just aren't giving them all their own tracks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

CobraTrumpet @ Tue May 06 said:


> Don't you have articulations loaded that you don't use, Jay? Same thing, you (and I) just aren't giving them all their own tracks.



Well I have culled some of those out too, but yes, that is true.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 6, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:


> So once again, why have a template with 642 tracks i you never actually use 642 tracks?



Because I like to have everything (well, not _literally_ everything...) at my disposal while I am writing. What I don't want to do is say, "well, x-percussion would sound good here!" and then:

Open the Cubase VST rack
Load an instance of Kontakt
Click file>load>browse to proper folder (or browse from the left panel)
Dbl-click .nki
Create MIDI track
Route track to proper Kontakt instance
Select proper MIDI ch (isn't always "1")
Unhide VST Intr. Chs in the mixer (these are hidden in my template)
Scroll to the Intr Ch that was just created when loading the Kontakt instance
Open the Ch Settings window
Route the Instr Ch to my perc reverb
Close the window
- then record

Instead, I do this:

"well, x-percussion would sound good here!" and then:

browse to the proper MIDI ch 
Select it
- then record

*Big* difference.

The first ex. is not a ton of work (probably seems like more than it really is), but I don't want to stop writing, and stop the creative process. Doing that once isn't bad, but I don't want to keep doing it over and over again - which I would have to do if I didn't have "everything" already loaded. 

Cheers.


----------



## JohnG (May 6, 2014)

My template has hundreds of tracks too.

If I'm writing primarily electronic-oriented material, I end up spending a lot of time adding to the palette anyway, but for pretend orchestra, I like having it all available right there and I think it saves a ton of time.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

Maybe my palette for any given project is more consistent than some other people's. I always create a custom palette for each project from my master template and then I have new templates for the future.

Personally, I prefer that to the "kitchen sink" approach but hey, whatever works.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2014)

@RiffWraith: that's exactly right. I have an entire folder of ethnic instruments loaded. How often do I use a sitar or erhu? Maybe once in a 100 tracks. But what if I want to hear what a sitar will sound like on a track... the last thing I want to do is start digging through samples trying to find a good erhu or god forbid wait for anything to load. In fact sometimes I will scroll through my entire folder of ethnic sounds just to hear what things sound like and occasionally come up with something really cool.

When I'm not using ethnic instruments, they folder is minimized and it doesn't bother me in the slightest to have it there. The ethnic instruments are just one example of many.

When I'm not composing, then I will browse samples and try out new erhus and sitars and fool around with them and maybe add to or replace sounds in my template. I liken it to practicing on the driving range, not on the course.

So what it all comes down to is managing samples and time which is why I don't understand needing to hear the finished product. A person starting with 16 tracks or 600 tracks will probably end up using the same amount of tracks in the end.

@EastWest: Here I thought you were being argumentative, but then I realized you were just from Boston (go Sox!)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2014)

We east coast Jews come from the Talmudic tradition of learning by constant questioning and probing.

I think on a forum it comes across differently than in person, more as argument than as querying, which is what I mean it to be.

Except for when I don't


----------



## rgames (May 6, 2014)

Here's an overview of mine along with a lot more info than you probably want:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtBxZaUB8p8

rgames


----------



## Simplesly (May 6, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue May 06 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > So once again, why have a template with 642 tracks i you never actually use 642 tracks?
> ...



I understand this - It makes sense. You want to be able to scroll through your available sounds much like you would presets on a hardware synth. You don't use SSDs so it makes more sense to have everything loaded in the morning before you start the day. But is there no way in cubase to have a "blank" track for which you've already set up routing etc, that you call up a patch on when you need it? That way you can have a bunch of "open" tracks that you use for all of those, to quote Chillbot, "one in one hundred" patches. Logic gets this done by having a highly customizable library that sits in a drawer off to the right.

I probably shouldn't question your methods too much, because in another thread you spoke about writing 2-3 tracks a day, so something must be working. My issue though with the huge template is that once you track a certain instrument, the next one may be so far down the stack that you can't even see the one you just recorded. These YouTube template tours seem to all be about mega templates, but the composers using them are just scrolling endlessly through tracks in their demonstration. I like to see my whole arrangement with minimal scrolling, because sitting in front of a sequencer and trying to be creative is hard enough, getting lost in a sea of tracks just completely kills it for me.


----------



## Vision (May 6, 2014)

I find that I use around 50-60 tracks for an average (traditional) orchestral track. Even less for trailer-esque music. I don't like multiple computer setups personally. My goal was/is to use libraries that take as little CPU and RAM resources as possible.. and compliment my workflow, (multiple keyswitches).. and hopefully convincing sounding samples. I have an older 2008 octo-core mac, and I do make compromises. For instance, I sacrifice most individual woodwind sounds for tutti and woodwind fx. Since depending on what I'm writing.. Say action, I don't need a lot of solo woodwinds. Compromising is a bit of a nuisance, but I don't mind so terribly much. I personally just didn't feel the need to use multiple machines, because I don't primarily do orchestral music, and I tend to get by at the moment. 

Based on my experience and what I like to use lately, I could probably do great with a solid running, hitch free 150-180 track template. It really depends on what I'm writing. Having a 250-300 track temp ready to go would be great I suppose. With the next machine I get (nmp 8core), I expect to be able to run at minimum 220 tracks on that one machine, without hiccups, which I believe is more than enough for me. Having at least 64 gigs of Ram and a few ssd's are the key. 

Anyway, for those interested here is a 50 track temp.. (Unfinished template):

https://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/av ... plate-test

This was 53 tracks:

https://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/tyranny-final


----------



## pkm (May 6, 2014)

I'm in the middle I suppose. My orchestral templates range from 100-200 tracks. I have narrowed them down pretty well lately, and it's rare that I will need to add new tracks, other than synth patches, because the synth patch needed for a cue can vary so much. The orchestral stuff is pretty much all there all the time.

I also like to use a single library and stick with it, so I don't have to have the entire Mural library loaded next to the Cinestrings library next to the Adagio library, next to the LASS library. For my individual section strings, I only have Mural in there, with maybe one or two patches from other libraries if I need more bite or something. I find that I have found the right balance between system resources and available tracks. For some, like Jeff, the balance is more towards available tracks, and for others, like Jay, the balance is easier on system resources.

Do I occasionally have to add a new track, sure. But I just duplicate a track that's already there, and choose the new patch from a channel strip preset. All routing is maintained by Logic, and it only takes two steps to get what I need. Cmd-D, then select the preset. It's running off an SSD too, so it is quick to load.

Although I love, recommend, tutor on, and set up composers with VE Pro all the time, I've found that it simply does not suit my workflow in Logic right now. But when I eventually go to the new Mac Pro and a slave, I will lean towards the kitchen sink method in VE Pro, but with my rarely-used tracks in track stacks and hidden in Logic. For instance, I will have choir loaded in VE Pro all the time, and a choir track stack in Logic that is closed and hidden because I rarely use choirs in my music. Or I will have Mural in my strings track stack, with Cinestrings loaded in VE Pro, but hidden in Logic. Keeps everything organized and concise, but available when needed. Best of both worlds for me.


----------



## The Darris (May 6, 2014)

For some reason, some composers feel that the the bigger the template the better. Size does not matter in this case. Your template should be setup to help speed up your writing process. Whether you need 500 or 16. As long as the template has what you need to get started immediately, without setup, it the most important part. Don't spend your time creating a template with ALL the sounds you can, fill it with the sounds you need to let the creative process flow 100% from the start of a cue. After you get started, you will figure out what more you need. Also, as you gain more processing, slaves, ram, etc. You can add in those other instruments that you find yourself using everynow and then throughout your cues.

Remember: Template = Increased Workflow and Creative Process.


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

OK...stupid question for all of the large template guys. The answer is probably buried in somewhere the highly detailed VEPRO manual. 

When I load templates, I really don't want to see all "200" instances of VEPRO filling my screen, which I then have to minimize. Is there a VEPRO setting that prevents instance windows from automatically showing?

Riff? I can't imagine that you have to physically minimize tons VEPRO instances???

Thanks. 

_Michael


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2014)

The Darris @ Wed May 07 said:


> Remember: Template = Increased Workflow and Creative Process.



EXACTLY! Which is precisely why bigger is better. The more instruments you have loaded - and the more options you have, the more the creative process flows 100% from the start of a cue.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> Riff? I can't imagine that you have to physically minimize tons VEPRO instances???



I have four VE Pro windows - three instances with Kontakt instruments, and the main window. I just close them. They aren't floating around, and they aren't sitting on the taskbar. If I need one of them to do something (which is rare), I do the same thing as if I need to open an instance of Kontakt - I click my key command for* Edit VST Instr*, and when the VE Pro window opens, I click "raise". this opens the VE Pro instance that houses Kontakt, and when I am done, I close it.

Not sure why you would have 200 instances (or whatever the # is) of VEPRO filling your screen...

Cheers.


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Riff. That makes sense.

How many Kontakt instruments do you have loaded in each instance of VEPRO?
I'm using a different VEPRO instance for each Kontakt instrument, which is probably not efficient.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> Thanks Riff. That makes sense.
> 
> How many Kontakt instruments do you have loaded in each instance of VEPRO?
> I'm using a different VEPRO instance for each Kontakt instrument, which is probably not efficient.



Unless you are a Logic Pro user, in which case, that is the way to go.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> Thanks Riff. That makes sense.
> 
> How many Kontakt instruments do you have loaded in each instance of VEPRO?



It varies. Below is a shot of one of my instances. So that one has a total of 45 instr, across the five instances of Kontakt.

If my calculations are correct, you can have a total of 768 instr per VE Pro instance.

Cheers.

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/vepro2.jpg


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed May 07 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Riff. That makes sense.
> ...




Thanks Riff. The screen shot didn't post.

Jay...which is the way to go if you're not using Logic...Jeff's or mine? I'm suing DP, but have Logic, thinking of adding PT.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> Thanks Riff. The screen shot didn't post.



Weird.... I put a link there instead.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed May 07 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:
> ...



I have only used VE Pro with Logic so I cannot say. I would defer to those who use those other apps.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2014)

MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:


> I'm suing DP,



OMG - you are such a lawyer!!!! 

I have no issues doing it this way with Cubase in W7, but I am curious as to why Jay says use a different VEPRO instance for each Kontakt instrument. Does this have something to do with the way the Mac OS utilizes the processor cores?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 7, 2014)

No it has to do with the way Logic handles multi-timbral instruments in Live mode.


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed May 07 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suing DP,
> ...




:lol: Freudian slip!


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed May 07 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed May 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Riff. The screen shot didn't post.
> ...



The link looks a little like my LASS set-up. But still, I use a separate K5 instrument for each LASS multi, and then a separate VEPRO instance for each K5 instrument.
So, I end up with individual instances of VEPRO for VLNS I, VLNS II, VLAS, etc.

It's just that when I load my VEPRO metaframe all of the windows for each instance open,
which seems like a PITA.


----------



## rgames (May 7, 2014)

If you're talking about windows opening from the VE Pro server then there's an option to "open minimized". That prevents all the VE Pro server windows from opening up when you load a metaframe. I have mine set that way and when the metaframe opens, the only thing I see is the small server window showing which viframes are loaded.

If you're talking about in your DAW then I'm not sure but Cubase opens my template with everything minimized, which is again an option but this time in Cubase. I assume other DAW's have the same option.

rgames


----------



## MichaelL (May 7, 2014)

Perfect Richard. That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!

_Michael


----------



## waveheavy (Jun 14, 2014)

For multi-computer PC users, are you using Microsoft Windows Server software as the platform on the Slave computer(s)? 

Their Server software is specifically designed to quickly run/process large chunks over a network connection, faster than a standard Win7 Pro or Home platform. So there ought to be a performance boost just with that.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 14, 2014)

waveheavy @ Sat 14 Jun said:


> For multi-computer PC users, are you using Microsoft Windows Server software as the platform on the Slave computer(s)?



No. I run Windows 7 Ultimate.
I guess it makes sense for a server OS to optimise network-based file transfer, but I can't think of how it would do such a thing. Win7 works perfectly for me for now.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 14, 2014)

My orchestral template is around 1004 tracks ( I have no self control) I have considered "culling" it down but really like having options. Most of the orchestral pieces on my website were built using this template. Some projects I start from scratch and build the palette I need but if it is to be 100% orchestral I have my template that Jay would not approve of...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2014)

Richard Bowling @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> My orchestral template is around 1004 tracks ( I have no self control) I have considered "culling" it down but really like having options. Most of the orchestral pieces on my website were built using this template. Some projects I start from scratch and build the palette I need but if it is to be 100% orchestral I have my template that Jay would not approve of...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I would not approve of it for _me_ and i would not recommend it to _others_ who asked my advice, but that does not mean I disapprove of it for _you_ if it works for you.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 14, 2014)

Jay - I just saw that Ski Switcher is no longer available - I was intrigued by that for Logic if it helps to tidy things up. I am currently on Cubase but doing a template test on Logic this morning


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2014)

Richard Bowling @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> Jay - I just saw that Ski Switcher is no longer available - I was intrigued by that for Logic if it helps to tidy things up. I am currently on Cubase but doing a template test on Logic this morning



It is now only available directly from Peter or through me for my clients.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 14, 2014)

I see, Thanks


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 16, 2014)

600+ tracks here, so everything i would ever need is pre loaded in, but almost everything is purged initially via kontakt to save RAM except for Pianos, Choirs and any sketching synths i like to use. Everything is pre panned and sent to roughly 20/30 sub groups so i just need to mix or process on those. The only annoying thing is cubase takes about 30 minutes to load it all up! Im wondering if thats down to my Western Digital External HD. I can't wait for ssd drives to lower in price and get into the multiple TBs.


----------



## snattack (Jun 16, 2014)

...also "number of tracks" would be missleading. I've got everything routed through TransMidifier and Mind Control, so for instance all the avaliable articulations of Berlin Strings is placed on two tracks/instrument (1 main + 1 add-track). Some people choose to have every articulation on a separate track. That gives hundred times more tracks with the same amount of content.

I've got main daw + 2 slaves, around 60GB of samples loaded with 24kb DFD-buffer in Kontakt. It might be more interesting listing the amount of libraries or something =)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 16, 2014)

I've tried to do multiple templates for multiple types of cues. It never works bc you'll always need the cowbell from this one or strings from that one. Set up once and done. 

Bigger is better, yes...but mine is so huge that I have to slim it down after adding without abandon. I've lost count. I know I added some audio tracks for recording bass last night and it came up as track no. 2000+. 

Long VE Pro load times. And long and shakey save times. A VE Pro instance for each library with the whole library loaded (purged) and one midi channel per art. Multiple string libraries coming from either different slaves/VE Pro's so they get bussed together within Cubase. The whole thing is becoming too much so instead of having the midi channel per art setup (for layering, which happens, but not enough to justify that setup) I'm going to try giving Kontakt banks another go (since NI can't get off its arse to let us use ports B through D or whatever the hold up is). If I need to layer ill just add a dupe of the same on the next channel. It'll be tough for something like Adagio (program change for banks and then keyswitch for the arts) since I like to be able to see the Kontakt Gui in case I'm being a bonehead and making a mess of things. If it all works I'll slim the ve pro instances down from 30 to 11 or so. (Just did a test and loading 15 of them is much faster, duh). 

Is anyone mixing using VE Pro on slaves? Like, sending audio/busses/etc to be processed?


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a standard orchestral template of about 85 tracks and it works fine for me. I pretty much figured out what articulations I use on a regular basis, so I make those my template, and if I need anything else, I load them in separately.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 18, 2014)

wcb123 @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> 600+ tracks here, so everything i would ever need is pre loaded in, but almost everything is purged initially via kontakt to save RAM except for Pianos, Choirs and any sketching synths i like to use. Everything is pre panned and sent to roughly 20/30 sub groups so i just need to mix or process on those. The only annoying thing is cubase takes about 30 minutes to load it all up! Im wondering if thats down to my Western Digital External HD. I can't wait for ssd drives to lower in price and get into the multiple TBs.



Sounds very similar to my setup / approach except I am on SSD. Load time for 27gb - 3 1/2 mins til everything is connected, then Play loads for another couple of minutes in the background. Agree with givemeenoughrope that bigger is better, you always want something from a different template if you start subdividing. Folders is a simple solution that works well for keeping things neat.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 19, 2014)

I love reading about all these templates. :lol: 

I don't have any templates at all. I always start from scratch and guess I'm just used to it that way.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a main template about 120 tracks (no SSDs or slave machines or VEP; my rig is about as basic as it gets). All my orchestra is set up, and then some blank racks of Kontakt and Omnisphere for project-specific needs.


----------



## TomMartin (Jun 19, 2014)

I frequently attempt to create a template. Every time I do, I get the strings in, and start balncing levels and things. This involves playing in a bit of music, which I end up liking and then I write something and start adding in other individual instruments that I feel are needed. I then keep writing and so on, and at the end of it I have a piece of music and STILL NO FINISHED TEMPLATE. This happens EVERY time I try to make one...


----------

